# St Gerards TB Orthopaedics Hospital - November 2013



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2013)

*Mockingbird found time to explore!*

The alarm buzzed on the bedside cabinet, its time... oh wait Mockingbird turned it off and went back to sleep, 1 hour later, Mockingbird was up and nudging the fiancee to wake up, we gradually found our way to Coleshill majorly late, after a quick turn around stupid satnav.
We approached the site and I was taken back a fair bit, by the amount of derelict-ness around me, dodging a few people who seemed to be walking our way, I found what I wanted to explore, a few pulled muscles later, I was happily snapping away, something told me to leave the rest of the father Hudson complex, after all I wanted to visit this place more than anything.
I kept hearing doors slam in the father Hudson complex, with the slamming and the rustling of trees, it certainly made the place seem quiet, with the odd dripping of a leak somewhere inside, your ears seemed to pick up on every noise.

Im glad I finally did this place, after the tour bus earlier this year, most of stuff had been put up, an fixed for that better shot or grown legs and walked, but hey the sun coming in bouncing off the peeling paint would of done it for me.
As I left here, a police car was parked right next to the Father Hudson complex at the front, along with a another car possibly unmarked, glad I was well away from where I was now, but on the walk back the police sirens where echoing the street, (anyone else feel nervous when leaving an explore to hear sirens)...
I braced myself yet, as the police car sped past three youths in the back smiling... So that's where the banging of doors was coming from? Glad I trusted my instincts and not go into the main sites.

*Im sure everyone knows the history but below is a small part.*

_This small hospital is part of Father Hudson's Society buildings across the UK. It provided services for locals and the neighbouring boys school, along with care for orphaned children of early to mid 1900's. The chain of society buildings started to close in the 1980's, due to changes in NHS funding and how orphaned children were dealt with as a whole st Gerard's closed in 1988._

On with my photos enjoy everyone.





1379410_10151812880863425_1859120039_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




65604_10151812874978425_1349026818_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




578066_10151812875343425_73654052_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1003816_10151812885123425_1502686040_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1377489_10151812885383425_147610335_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1379776_10151812891178425_1142147156_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1381982_10151812876488425_2074304409_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1382988_10151812882268425_1113608213_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1385945_10151812874193425_1650082487_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1395434_10151812883288425_2042137028_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1383151_10151812878998425_254017365_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




994947_10151812889123425_1380385214_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




994565_10151812881813425_1912569481_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




734399_10151812877478425_403694046_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1394026_10151812888808425_332880694_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




2540_10151812877933425_265227333_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




58493_10151812880058425_1658815246_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1385584_10151812882803425_690084433_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Home time, where is a nurse when you want one?*




1385361_10151812887553425_794008956_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Cheers for looking everyone!


----------



## krela (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice indeed, thanks for posting.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Krela, limited my photos this time aswel


----------



## Romford Reject (Nov 6, 2013)

That syringe is just creepy


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2013)

The site had plenty of syringes coated in "fake" blood, shame people have to use items as props for a better shot, but yes finding alot of them like that was odd, but at least you can get a good shot with the detail on them


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 6, 2013)

The place is surviving well even though a fair few bits have vanished. Good photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ace report & photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoah! I was waiting to get to a PC to view this, and glad I did! 
You're photography is leaping up dude, you should be well proud of this set! 
Cracking stuff! Can't believe theres so much left!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad it was worth the wait 
Always a pleasure to have a compliment from yourself mate, especially about photography  Im rather glad myself some stuff had remained since its been busy this year, just one site I looked at from time to time and always wanted to see myself, then again I am rather content with peeling paint an sunshine this I clearly had.
Thanks again mate much appreciated!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great report and pics!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Stealthstar, as I mentioned to you somewhat inspired by your shots of the place, also the tripod inside the hospital was there on my visit from your shots!  poor broken tripod


----------

